# Socialising a puppy thats not had his jabs yet?



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

hi guys

how can i start socialising and de sensisitising my 8 week old border collie if he hasnt had his jabs yet?

he is having his first one today but i am worried he will become a worried pup if he doesnt get out to see new things - i was under the impression he was ok as long as he didnt touch the ground so i was planning of carrying him but then have been told that there are airborn diseases he can catch so he is not to go out at all? except in my back garden

i just dont know - my two friends are veterinary nurses and they advs to start taking him out because the chances of him catching a killer disease is less likely than creating a nervous dog if i wait another 6 weeks until he goes anywhere.

what are your views? i do not want to comprimise his health but then i also do not want to deal with a nervous and scared dog in 6 weeks time either.
he is already enrolled at puppy training class for when hes completed his vaccinations but what can i do until then?


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Why will he have to wait six weeks to go out? ive always taken my dogs out after their second vaccination at 10wks. 

In the meantime you can carry him about, he will get lots of attention and new sights and sounds. If you have small kids my pup used to sit in the bottom of the buggy too!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This should help you, its been launched by dogs trust and the Kennel club The Puppy Plan, it explains about why socialisation is important, and also there is a plan to download. There are two sections one breeders and early caregivers week 1 to 8, then a new owners section covering weeks 8 to 16
at the end of each section is the download to follow the plan.

The Puppy Plan


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

You shouldn't have to wait another 6 weeks. Generally after the 2nd jab depending on the vet the puppy can go out a week - 10 days after that. My puppy had his first jab at 8 weeks, will have his 2nd at 10 weeks and so will be out with feet on the floor at 11 weeks so still a few weeks left in the 'window of opportunity' for socialisation etc. (although of course the socialisation process is ongoing after this). Meanwhile I am taking him out and about in my arms, round the block, on my lap sat watching traffic, to different peoples houses/gardens and to meet thier dogs that are immunised. Also carried to a couple of shopping areas on my lap to see commotion and people come over to say hello. Several car journeys. Watched the council grass cutters from my arms.This afternoon I am taking him to the cycle track to sit on my lap and watch bikes. So there is still lots you can do.
Have fun with your new pup, it is such a magical time.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi i currently have a 10 week old puppy, we got her at 7.5 weeks and she had had her first jab..my vet said that that was null n void as they need to over 8 weeks old for their first one, so she has had a 9 week one and will have an 11 week one then at 12 weeks we can take her out so you def wont have to wait 6 weeks.

As i have grizzler my oes i walk him twice a day and with hubby at work all day i didnt wanna leave zelda (pup) crated from day 1 so i bought a sling bag off ebay and she is carried in that for each walk so she sees what i see, where i go, the people i meet etc on our walks to get her used to it and let as many people stroke her and say hello as i can - and with an oes and a puppy i get stopped a lot - today 8 times on a 30 min walk lol!!


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

cant wait for when my puppy arrives. agree with everyone else

once you get the pup normally wait a week to settle in then pup goes for his/her first inj. then a week after first inj its time to make an appointment for his/her second then wait 7-10 days after this... then.. and only then can they go on the ground

the breeder has already had their first injection done at 8 weeks so i would only have to wait until she is 10 weeks to take her out


have fun with your bundle of fluff


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

We got Mieko at 8 weeks, was booked in a the vets for 1st jag next day. 2nd jag at 10 weeks and vet said 7 day's it's ok to go out. He goes back next week (16 weeks) for his recommended booster.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Personally I agree with your vet nurse friends. 

The main risk for an unvaccinated pup is on the ground, where unvaccinated dogs have been - the risk of catching anything whilst being carried is extremely minimal. Socialisation on the other hand is hugely important, and lack of it is a common cause of problems in adult life.

I would personally be socialising the pup before his vac's are complete - carrying him, taking him out in the car, etc. If you're still worried at all you can avoid the heavily dog populated areas (like the park!) but go to bus stops, outside the supermarket, dog friendly shops and garden centres etc. 

Also agree with the others that it shouldn't be a 6 week wait until he's safe - most pups are "allowed" out by 11-12 weeks old, so only a 3 to 4 week wait.


----------



## madtaff (Feb 4, 2012)

I had Jasper at 9 weeks he had his 1st jab then at 10 weeks his 2nd i carried him out took him to other places with dogs that i knew were safe, and up to date with their jabs! Waited one week then hey socialising began and is still on going I take him to as many different places as possible ! Last week a canoeing Kiaki centre very noisey but fab to watch. last night to the local lakes swns hissing ducks swimming . Having fun thinking of new venues. theres a steam train event near me this week end might be interesting !!


----------

